# Marina C10 10w heater



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

I know the packaging says the Marina C10 10w heater is good for tanks up to 3g, but would anyone know if is they're good for a 1.5g? I'm currently looking for a heater, but it's hard to find one for a tank that small. And unfortunately, I live in an area where there aren't that many pet stores that have a good selection of heaters for a decent price (I sooooo miss Big Al's! :-().


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I have heard mixed reviews on this product...Some say it works ..some say it doesn't..I personally don't have any experience with it though...I would try to go with something adjustable if you can. Can you order online? I have heard good things about the Elite mini 25 watts adjustable...Also Jebo makes an adjustable 25 watt...I am using a cascade heat in my 3 gallon..it runs slightly colder than my other heaters and I had to adjust it up a bit..but once I had it set it is good so far!


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

I've seen the Elite 25w heater here in local stores, but I think 25w is too much for a 1.5g. I'm still gonna be looking around for a heater, but I'll probably end up buying this one and seeing how it works out.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

*I like them*

I have a few of these for smaller tanks and for the bowl I use as a quarantine which is 1/2 gallon. I like them, and haven't had any problems with mine.

Mine keeps the tanks 80oF. Since they aren't adjustable it's a bit annoying but overall I love them as an overall good heater for small tanks. I have one fish in quarnteen right now. My room temp is 90oF and the heater is in the half gallon bowl. It hasn't kicked in since last night (I don't expect it will again until tonight!) and the water temp is 80oF as it should be. 

I *don't* recommend the zoomed heater that is a round pad shape. I got one to try it and it likes to put the water temp to about 91oF in a 3 gallon tank. It could be because my room temp is on the higher side, but It doesn't do a good job keeping ANY kind of a stable temp.

Hope this helps
Best Wishes!


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

To clarify, just in case... I like the Marina 10 watts. 

(I had to go afk for a while in the middle of an edit lol)


----------

